
Are you running a tech startup or tech enabled startup? - rokhayakebe

======
SwellJoe
Are you capable of using complete English words, or R U not?

~~~
rokhayakebe
Dude. Evry freaking second counts. So please save your pointless remarks.
Asswer the question or skip it.

~~~
SwellJoe
Thanks for fixing the title.

~~~
pg
I fixed it.

------
rokhayakebe
What do you think is the differnce between a tech startup and a tech enabled
one? Which one is yours?

